# Need a dessert recipe - 9 x 13 pan



## anniemac (Sep 14, 2006)

Several of us are having a party this weekend and are each to bring a dessert in a 9 x 13 pan.  It's not exactly a contest, more like a food fest with recipe sharing.  It seems I always make the same few desserts and am looking for something fairly simple yet tasty.  Help me break my routine.  What's your favorite?


----------



## Kal (Sep 15, 2006)

A few weeks ago I prepared a cake that received RAVE COMMENTS.  It was a combination carrot cake and Better Than Sex Cake.  Very moist and decadent.  If you want the recipe just ask.

Here is one of my favorites:

Croissant Bread Pudding

3 extra-large whole eggs
8 extra-large egg yolks 
5 cups half-and-half 
1½ cups sugar 
1½ tsp pure vanilla extract 
6 croissants, preferably stale, sliced horizontally 
1 cup raisins (or dried cranberries)

Preheat the oven to 350 F. 

In a medium bowl, whisk together the whole eggs, egg yolks, half-and-half, sugar, and vanilla.  Set the custard mixture aside. Slice the croissants in half horizontally.  In a 10” x 15” x 2½” oval baking dish, distribute the bottoms of the sliced croissants, then add the raisins, then the tops of the croissants (brown side up), being sure the raisins are between the layers of croissants or they will burn while baking.  Pour the custard over the croissants and allow to soak for 10 minutes, pressing down gently.

Place the pan in a larger one filled with 1” of hot water.  Cover the larger pan with aluminum foil, tenting the foil so it doesn't touch the pudding.  Cut a few holes in the foil to allow steam to escape.  Bake for 45 minutes.  Uncover and bake for 40 to 45 more minutes or until the pudding puffs up and the custard is set.  Remove from the oven and cool slightly.  Serve warm or at room temperature.


Crème Anglaise

¾ cups milk
½ tsp vanilla extract
4 egg yolks
½ cup sugar
½ tsp cornstarch (optional) 
Rum, brandy or Grand Marnier (to taste)

In a 1½-quart heavy saucepan bring milk almost to a boil, remove from heat, add vanilla, cover allow to infuse.  Beat egg yolks with sugar until thick and light.  Whisk in half the hot milk and whisk mixture back into remaining milk.  Heat gently over a double boiler over low heat, stirring constantly with wooden spoon, until custard thickens slightly; until a thermometer registers 180°F, about 2 minutes (do not let custard boil).  If you draw a finger across the back of a wooden spoon it will leave a clear trail.  DO NOT ALLOW TO BOIL OR OVERCOOK OR YOU WILL SCRAMBLE YOUR SAUCE.  Remove from heat and strain into a bowl.  Add liquor to taste (careful on amount).

Makes 1½ cups.


----------



## Ducky (Sep 15, 2006)

This was a hit with everyone. Found it on allrecipies.com go to the link and read the reviews.
http://dessert.allrecipes.com/az/HtFdgIcCrmBrDssrt.asp

Hot Fudge Ice Cream Bar Dessert
Submitted by: Connie West
 "This is an incredibly easy rich and satisfying ice cream dessert made with ice cream sandwiches and fudge sauce. This keeps in the freezer very well and can be eaten straight from the freezer." 
Original recipe yield: 1 - 9x13 inch dish.
Prep Time:30 MinutesCook Time:4 MinutesReady In:1 Hour 35 MinutesServings:18 (change) 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

INGREDIENTS:
1 (16 ounce) can chocolate syrup 
3/4 cup peanut butter 
19 ice cream sandwiches 
1 (12 ounce) container frozen whipped topping, thawed 
1 cup salted peanuts 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

DIRECTIONS:
Pour the chocolate syrup into a medium microwave safe bowl and microwave 2 minutes on high. Do not allow to boil. Stir peanut butter into hot chocolate until smooth. Allow to cool to room temperature. 
Line the bottom of a 9x13 inch dish with 8 1/2 ice cream sandwiches. Spread half the whipped topping over the sandwiches. Spoon half the chocolate mixture over that. Top with half the peanuts. Repeat layers. Freeze until firm, 1 hour. Cut into squares to serve.


----------



## wackymother (Sep 15, 2006)

Kal said:
			
		

> A few weeks ago I prepared a cake that received RAVE COMMENTS.  It was a combination carrot cake and Better Than Sex Cake.  Very moist and decadent.  If you want the recipe just ask.




I want it! Please post. 

(What the heck is a Better than Sex Cake?)


----------



## Kal (Sep 15, 2006)

*Better Than Sex*

*Kal’s Carrot Cake with Better than Sex Frosting*

_Makes 9"x13” cake (24 servings)_

3 cups grated carrots
2 cups all-purpose flour
2 cups white sugar
2 tsp baking soda
1 tsp baking powder
½ tsp salt
1 tsp ground cinnamon
4 eggs
1½ cups vegetable oil
1¼ tsps vanilla extract
¾ cup chopped pecans

Preheat oven to 350°F. Grease and flour a 9x13 inch pan. 

In a large bowl, combine grated carrots, flour, white sugar, baking soda, baking powder, salt and cinnamon. Stir in eggs, oil, 1¼ tsp vanilla and ¾ cup chopped pecans. Spoon batter into prepared pan. Bake in the preheated oven for 30 to 40 mins, or until a toothpick inserted into the center of the cake comes out clean. Allow to cool.

*Better than Sex Frosting*

1 (16 oz) can crushed pineapple, undrained
½ cup granulated sugar
3 bananas, sliced (optional)
1 small box instant vanilla pudding
1 (16 oz) container whipped topping
1¼ cup flaked coconut
16 oz chopped nuts 

Combine the crushed pineapple (undrained) with the granulated sugar and cook for 5 minutes over medium heat. Set aside to cool. 

Mix pudding according to package directions. 

When cake is cool, spread the cooled pineapple mixture over the top, followed by the vanilla pudding, sliced bananas (optional) and whipped toping. Sprinkle the flaked coconut and chopped nuts over the top of the cake. Let cake chill in the refrigerator for at least one hour before serving.


----------



## Myrtle (Sep 15, 2006)

*Cherry Squares - quick and delicious*

3 cups all purpose flour; 1-1/2 cups sugar; 1 cup butter; 1 teaspoon vanilla extract, 4 eggs; 1/2 teaspoon almond extract; 1 can Cherry Pie filling.

Cream butter and sugar, stir in the eggs and then the flour and extracts.
Spread batter in a 13x9 pan.  Drop tablespoons of cherry pie filling over the top in a random pattern and bake at 350 degrees for about 50 minutes.


----------



## Jeni (Sep 15, 2006)

Easy Beach Cobbler

1 stick butter
1 cup sugar (or Splenda)
1 cup SELF RISING flour
1 cup of milk
fresh or canned fruit of your choice (peaches work well!)

Pre-heat oven to 350.  As oven is heating, place stick of butter in your 9x13 pan and place in oven so butter will melt.  In the meantime, combine the sugar, self rising flour, and milk in a bowl.  Remove pan from oven once butter is melted and just starts to bubble.  Place fruit in pan, careful not to splash butter on yourself.  Pour the sugar, flour, milk mixture over it and cook for approx. 45 minutes.  Serve warm or cool, great with vanilla ice cream too.  Easy and delicious!


----------



## lanalee (Sep 15, 2006)

I have two recipes that I use whenever I want to make a potluck dessert that is simple and delicious.   The Dump Cake recipe is ridiculous easy, almost a no-brainer.  It's one of those recipes I make when I remember at the last minute that I have a potluck the next day!  You literally dump everything in a pan and bake!

*Dump Cake*
1 can (20 oz) crushed pineapple in syrup
1 can (21 oz) cherry pie filling
1 pkg Yellow Cake Mix
1 cup chopped pecans
1/2 cup (1 stick)  butter or margarine, cut in thin slices

1.  Preheat oven to 350 degrees.  Grease 13x9x2-inch pan.
2.  Spoon undrained pineapple into pan; spread evenly.   Add pie filling and spread in even layer.  Sprinkle dry cake mix onto cherry layer; spread evenly.  Sprinkle pecans over cake mix.  Place butter over top.
3.  Bake at 350 degrees for 48 to 53 minutes.  Serve warm or cooled.


And this recipe is delicious:

*French Apple Cake*
3 cooking apples, pared, cored and sliced (about 3 cups)
2/3 cup sugar
1 Tbsp all purpose flour
1/2 tsp ground cinnamon
2 Tbsp butter or margarine, melted
2 Tbsp lemon juice
1 pkg white cake mix
3 large eggs
1/3 cup oil
1 1/4 cups water

Preheat oven to 350 degrees.   Grease 13x9x2 inch pan.

Arrange apples in pan.  Mix sugar, flour and cinnmon; sprinkle over apples.  Combine melted butter and lemon juice; drizzle over apples.

Place dry cake mix, eggs, oil and water in large mixer bowl.  Mix cake as directed on package.  Turn batter into pan over apples and spread evenly.

Bake at 350 degrees for 40 to 50 minutes or until toothpick inserted in center comes out clean.  Cool 1 to 2 minutes in pan.  Invert on large platter or tray; remove pan after 1 to 2 minutes.  Serve warm.


----------



## midwest6 (Sep 15, 2006)

The hot fudge ice cream dessert is very good! My recipe has hot fudge topping instead of the syrup peanut butter combo if you do not like peanut butter.  
 This is another popular and easy dessert in our family:

Cream puff cake

1 c water
1/2 c butter
4 eggs
8oz cream cheese
2tsp vanilla
3 pkgs instant vanilla pudding
3 3/4 c milk
cool whip
choc syrup

Boil water and butter. Add flour until it leaves sides of pan. Take off burner. Stir in 4 eggs 1 at a time. Bake @ 400 for approx 35 minutes, it will puff up and you might want to smash down a bit after it cools. Mix cream cheese, pudding mix & milk. Spread over cream puff base. Then spread cool whip & drizzle with choc syrup.  Our family's variation is to put 1 can of cherry pie filling over pudding mix, add cool whip and omit choc syrup on top. 

If you like cream puffs, you will love this.


----------



## Don (Sep 15, 2006)

Our next door neighbor gave us this one.

Salted Bark

Saltines
1 C. sugar
2 sticks butter (margarine WILL not work, tried it)
1 12 oz. bag semi sweet chocolate bits
1/2 C. chopped pecans

Line bottom of a 9 X 13 pan (preferably glass) with saltines
melt butter and sugar in a saucepan and bring to a rolling boil stirring intermittantly
pour over saltines
bake @ 375 for 7 to 8 minutes
remove from oven and sprinkle chocolate over the whole and spread when melted 
top with chopped nuts and refridgerate
when cold, break into peices

Kal, that recipe sounds almost like my mother's.  There are too many people and businesses out there who think that adding carrots to a boxed spice cake mix equals a carrot cake.  It's terrible after you've had the real deal.


----------



## swift (Sep 15, 2006)

This one is really yummy!!!!

Applesauce Cake


2 cups Flour (I use 1 cup unbleached and 1 cup whole wheat)
1 cup Sugar
1 tbsp. Cornstarch
2 tsp. Baking soda
1/2 tsp. Salt
1/2 tsp. Cinnamon
1/4 tsp. Ginger
1/8 tsp. Cloves
1/4 tsp. Mace
20 oz Unsweetened applesauce
1/2 cup Raisins


Preheat oven to 325 degrees.

Mix the dry ingredients together; then add the applesauce and stir. Bake for 45-60 minutes, depending on the size of pan you use: more for small, deep pans and less for a 9 X 13 pan. Test by inserting a toothpick into the center; it's done when the toothpick comes out clean.


----------



## anniemac (Sep 15, 2006)

I may have to make more than one of these!  They sound great!


----------



## nightnurse613 (Sep 15, 2006)

Excuse me, how do you get drool off your keyboard?


----------



## Barbara (Sep 16, 2006)

nightnurse613 said:
			
		

> Excuse me, how do you get drool off your keyboard?


:hysterical:  Thanks for a good laugh!


----------

